# La Traviata with Cotrubas/Domingo this morning on "Whats Opera, Doc?" 11AM, EST



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

*La Traviata with Cotrubas/Domingo this morning on "Whats Opera, Doc?" 11AM, EST*

La Traviata with Cotrubas/Domingo this morning on "Whats Opera, Doc?" 11AM, EST.

For more information, and a libretto link (for those of you who want to follow along)

Please visit: www.classicalmusicbroadcast.com


----------



## CameraEye (Nov 18, 2011)

> For more information, and a libretto link (for those of you who want to follow along)
> 
> Please visit: www.classicalmusicbroadcast.com


The link is no longer available,


----------

